# Apple peut-elle se passer de Jonathan Ive ?



## jamecloud (26 Septembre 2018)

Jonathan Ive semble avoir le mal du pays et son contrat arrive à échéance..

certaines sources semblent vouloir faire comprendre que s'il rentrait en Angleterre, il ne pourrait plus travailler avec Apple

mais en même temps, Jobs malade, Ive semble indispensable, lui qui est la source d'inspiration de toutes les merveilles qu'on connait depuis plus de 10 ans chez apple...


j'ai dû mal à croire qu'il ne pourrait pas bosser depuis Londres...


----------



## Alino06 (2 Octobre 2018)

On est en 2018.


----------



## aurique (2 Octobre 2018)

ah.....le boot est revenu .


----------



## Madalvée (2 Octobre 2018)

Jobs malade, il ne faut rien exagérer…


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2018)

amazing son dernier keynote !


----------

